# cedar key



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

my buddy and I made our fist scouting trip out of cedar key on his new boat. Left gainesville around 0530 and we were on our way out into the gulf before 0700. the wind and 2-3 swell kept us from venturing out too far to look for grouper in his 18-6 key west so we decided to start looking in 35ft of water. we put too rapala 30 mags out an within 10 seconds had a nice king on that we kept for the smoker...trolled around and marked some good bottom and and then picked up a nice gag off the rapala. we decided to bump around that spot a bit and caught a couple more gags and lost a bunch to the rocks. we got a chum slick going and caught another king and the fat red on free lined baits and then mr. 9ft tiger shark showed up and wouldnt leave our boat! kinda screwed the fishing for us in that spot. we played around with some large bonito and ultra light gear for a while before it was time to head in a get some homework done....kinda forget im still in school and that its only an hour away from the fish cant wait to get back out there and scout some deeper water, but we made out pretty well for the first time fishing the area.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those are beauts PorknBeans. I enjoy going to Cedar Key. One summer I spent some time at the marine station there.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Cedar Key is a great area to fish out of!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice! I used to love fishing Cedar Key until I went to Steinhatchee.... Sure do miss G-town.


----------

